# Simon & Patrick Parlor Natural



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have always wanted a 12 fret to the body parlor guitar, never found one I could afford.

Today I went to Long & McQuade for their annual Buy Strings/Free Setup day. For a $6.50 set of strings, I got my Squier Classic Vibe Telecaster set up perfectly. The tech was a great guy, and really knew his stuff.

Then I browsed the acoustic guitars, and to my amazement, found this Simon & Patrick, including gig bag, for $245!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

The guitar label says "Handmade in the village of LaPatrie, Quebec, Canada." I am sure that it is laminated at this price. But it has the looks and the tone I want. The scale length seems to measure 25.25". Does anyone have a link to a webpage which would give the specs on this model?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Being a Simon and Patrick it should have a solid top-yours is a laminate wild cherry

This guitar is made by Godin amd here is a link to a similar model

http://www.artandlutherieguitars.com/ami.htm

BTW your living room has a very classic look .


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I think you are correct, the guitar appears almost identical to the A & L Ami which I saw in Guitarworks this afternoon. The only difference is that the Ami has a raised rosette, and does not come with the free gig bag. 

Specs:

Back & Sides : Wild Cherry
Neck : Silver leaf maple
Top : 3-way real wood lamination
Fingerboard & Bridge : Rosewood
Finish : Semi-Gloss Custom Varnish Finish
Tusq® nut & saddle by Graphtech
Scale length: 24.84"

Proudly handcrafted in Canada.

Thanks for the living room comment, you can glimpse my wife's baby grand behind the gig bag. The guitar is resting on an authentic vintage psychiatrist's couch!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> Being a Simon and Patrick it should have a solid top-yours is a laminate wild cherry
> 
> This guitar is made by Godin amd here is a link to a similar model
> 
> ...


S&P and Godin are the same company if I am not mistaken.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

yes they are the same company-this is a link to the companies:

http://www.godinguitars.com/

This company used to and maybe still make parts for other companies

I watched a French CBC story about them and as Robert Godin was conducting a tour, you could see Parker Fly bodies in the background.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Godin owns Richmond, Seagull, Art & Lutherie, Simon & Patrick, Norman, LaPatrie, and SR amps.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey--I've played that one. I liked it, and considered buying it.
I've noticed their S&P's have come down in price over the past few months.

They also had a Martin about the same size that cost about 4 times as much.

I thought the Martin sounded a bit better, but not 4 times better!

So great score on a nice guitar.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

zontar said:


> Hey--I've played that one. I liked it, and considered buying it.
> I've noticed their S&P's have come down in price over the past few months.
> 
> They also had a Martin about the same size that cost about 4 times as much.
> ...


I've only compared the small Martin (forget the model name) against the Baby and Big Baby Taylors, so cannot say for the range of Martins. Nice sound from both those travelers, they would sound good played together. 

I have futzed on a few S$P's though, and for the money they don't sound or feel bad. I think it was the Seagull that smelled of white wood glue though  which was a bit of a turn off ... white wood glue is simply unromantic as is wrinkling my noes to hold the instrument. If I go for an acoustic on the monetary 'lower end' the S&P's or A&L's are certainly on my considerations list though.


----------

